# Colubrids > Pituophis >  New snake day!

## fattielumpkin

Introducing Rubin and Cherise. My new Sonoran gophers. Rubin is the male medium expression forks, and the sassy super forks female is Cherise. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-04-2019),Bodie (04-04-2019),*Bogertophis* (04-10-2019),_cletus_ (04-21-2019),_dakski_ (04-10-2019),_Dianne_ (04-10-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-04-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-08-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-04-2019),octo_owl (04-11-2019),_Sonny1318_ (04-04-2019),SonoranSerpentS (04-10-2019),_sur3fir3_ (08-09-2019),_Toad37_ (04-04-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Awesome additions! Congratulations on the big score!

----------


## fattielumpkin

> Awesome additions! Congratulations on the big score!


Thanks! They are fantastic. Can't wait for them to grow and color up. Now for my least favorite part of new snakes, leaving them alone for a week or two so they can settle in.  :Smile: 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bodie

Great pics.   Congrats

----------


## fattielumpkin

> Great pics.   Congrats


Thanks. Here's hoping for a couple more from the expo next weekend.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## SonoranSerpentS

Gorgeous!!! I have seen forks sonoran gophers for sale these past few months online and I'm kind of regretting not jumping on in when I had the chance now. I can't seem to find much information on them anywhere either.

----------


## fattielumpkin

> Gorgeous!!! I have seen forks sonoran gophers for sale these past few months online and I'm kind of regretting not jumping on in when I had the chance now. I can't seem to find much information on them anywhere either.


You live in AZ. Go catch some hatchlings in the late summer. Might find something interesting.  As far as forks go, I know Joe has some 2018s left and a couple 2017 males. Shoot him an email. Super cool guy.  I got mine from him. He charges about half of what the breeders sell theirs for. Which is crazy, because they all got them from him. I can pm you his email if you want.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## SonoranSerpentS

> You live in AZ. Go catch some hatchlings in the late summer. Might find something interesting. As far as forks go, I know Joe has some 2018s left and a couple 2017 males. Shoot him an email. Super cool guy. I got mine from him. He charges about half of what the breeders sell theirs for. Which is crazy, because they all got them from him. I can pm you his email if you want.


I might actually consider going out to look for wild gophers one day. I recently bought my first El Paso locale sonoran gopher from Joseph of GopherYourPet based in Houston, Texas, and I've already fallen in love with the subspecies. I want to one day start a breeding group of sonorans but I'm wondering how I should go about this, considering captive sonoran gophers vary in their specific locales. I've never bred snakes and I've only gone herping a couple of times and I've yet to encounter anything outside of rattlesnakes here. Not sure if I should spend some more money and time on buying more captive bred sonorans with different genes / from different areas, or if I should figure out how to get some wild snakes from Arizona myself.

----------


## Bogertophis

> I might actually consider going out to look for wild gophers one day. I recently bought my first El Paso locale sonoran gopher from Joseph of GopherYourPet based in Houston, Texas, and I've already fallen in love with the subspecies. I want to one day start a breeding group of sonorans but I'm wondering how I should go about this, considering captive sonoran gophers vary in their specific locales. I've never bred snakes and I've only gone herping a couple of times and I've yet to encounter anything outside of rattlesnakes here. Not sure if I should spend some more money and time on buying more captive bred sonorans with different genes / from different areas, or if I should figure out how to get some wild snakes from Arizona myself.


I'm not from AZ, but you'd want to find out your local regs on catching or keeping native snakes...it might be better (easier for you) if you don't have local natives that 
you have to account for, depending on your Fish & Game laws there.  Just saying...especially if you are thinking about breeding &/or selling any.  Always best to stay on 
the right side of F & G regs.

----------


## Bogertophis

fattielumpkin, congrats on your beautiful new gopher snakes!  They're really fun snakes, & pretty too.   :Good Job:

----------


## fattielumpkin

> I might actually consider going out to look for wild gophers one day. I recently bought my first El Paso locale sonoran gopher from Joseph of GopherYourPet based in Houston, Texas, and I've already fallen in love with the subspecies. I want to one day start a breeding group of sonorans but I'm wondering how I should go about this, considering captive sonoran gophers vary in their specific locales. I've never bred snakes and I've only gone herping a couple of times and I've yet to encounter anything outside of rattlesnakes here. Not sure if I should spend some more money and time on buying more captive bred sonorans with different genes / from different areas, or if I should figure out how to get some wild snakes from Arizona myself.


It's a lot of fun. I am from AZ and caught many a gopher when I lived there. I was up in Prescott and ran in to them at least twice a week during the warm seasons.  Look in to a permit if you want to catch, keep, and breed.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## fattielumpkin

> I'm not from AZ, but you'd want to find out your local regs on catching or keeping native snakes...it might be better (easier for you) if you don't have local natives that 
> you have to account for, depending on your Fish & Game laws there.  Just saying...especially if you are thinking about breeding &/or selling any.  Always best to stay on 
> the right side of F & G regs.


I am from AZ. An inexpensive permit (at least used to be inexpensive) will see you catching and establishing a breeding colony in short order. They do have some odd rules about keeping offspring, but shouldn't be a problem bid you are selling.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## fattielumpkin

> fattielumpkin, congrats on your beautiful new gopher snakes!  They're really fun snakes, & pretty too.


Thanks. They are great. Lots of attitude! #1 reason pits have always been my favorite snakes.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## fattielumpkin

> I might actually consider going out to look for wild gophers one day. I recently bought my first El Paso locale sonoran gopher from Joseph of GopherYourPet based in Houston, Texas, and I've already fallen in love with the subspecies. I want to one day start a breeding group of sonorans but I'm wondering how I should go about this, considering captive sonoran gophers vary in their specific locales. I've never bred snakes and I've only gone herping a couple of times and I've yet to encounter anything outside of rattlesnakes here. Not sure if I should spend some more money and time on buying more captive bred sonorans with different genes / from different areas, or if I should figure out how to get some wild snakes from Arizona myself.


Also, I didn't mean Joe from gopheryourpet, I meant Joe, the founder of the forks morph. That's where I got mine.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## SonoranSerpentS

> I'm not from AZ, but you'd want to find out your local regs on catching or keeping native snakes...it might be better (easier for you) if you don't have local natives that 
> you have to account for, depending on your Fish & Game laws there.  Just saying...especially if you are thinking about breeding &/or selling any.  Always best to stay on 
> the right side of F & G regs.


Yeah If I ever went into this I would definitely check in and make all of the proper preparations to do things legally. I'm pretty sure gophers are still legal to collect in state under a certain limit, however, I'm still on the side of keeping captive bred only snakes just because I don't want to risk potentially bringing in diseases into my collection.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-09-2019)

----------


## Brandon.O

Theyre beautiful! Where did you get them from? Ive been looking for a patternless :Smile:

----------


## fattielumpkin

> Theyre beautiful! Where did you get them from? Ive been looking for a patternless


I got them from Joseph Forks. I think his username is Aguja on faunaclassifieds

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

Congratz. Looks like that female is going to keep you on your toes for a while.

----------


## fattielumpkin

> Congratz. Looks like that female is going to keep you on your toes for a while.


Yeah! She still hasn't calmed down. Lover her to bits, though.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## sur3fir3

Congrats  :Smile:

----------

